# Maverick ET 732 wireless distance



## bdalemauger (Oct 24, 2015)

My maverick is about 3 yrs old and has never had a good range, anybody else have this problem? my remote is about 15ft  away and sitting in a window and still looses the signal every so often. New batteries, direct line of sight, I tried it all. Is the 733 much better?


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 24, 2015)

My 732 is of a similar age.  Are there any other emission sources around?  I notice that my remote will drop the signal if I am sitting next to any of my networked computers or the central Wi-Fi box.  Once it is 2-3 feet away, the signal picks up again.


----------



## redheelerdog (Oct 24, 2015)

My 732 kicks ass, I am still on a set of batteries from I can't remember when. The unit is about the same age as yours. Last year I walked over to my neighbors house 300+ feet (line of sight) with my smoker going and it still held a signal, I could visually see the smoker, but I was impressed it worked that far away.

Maybe like NB said, are you getting any RF interference?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 24, 2015)

I have two 732's. The 5 year old white one, no issues. The 3 year old Black one will drop the signal once or twice in 10 hours, 25 feet from the transmitter. I don't worry because it will reconnect in 30-60 seconds by itself. I think the satellite scans the CIA uses to track my current NJ position is the cause, but I'm not the Paranoid type...JJ


----------



## bdalemauger (Oct 24, 2015)

I am about 25ft from my computer and modem, the reciever is inside the window that faces the smoker with the transmitter hanging on the side of the smoker that's about 15ft from the window. brand new batteries in both. It never has been able to keep a signal very well.  Disappointed.


----------



## cuebiz (Oct 24, 2015)

I've had 2 732's, and both would not keep a signal in my computer room (opposite corner of a smaller house). I recently bought the 733 from AMAZEN website, and have used it a few times without a signal loss yet. Now I've ordered another one. This will be here Mon. I also have the IGrill 2, and that one also has trouble keeping a signal in my situation. The 733 seems to have a stronger RF. Hope this info helps.  Dave


----------



## cuebiz (Oct 24, 2015)

I will also add the fact that the bells and warnings on the 733 are worthless to me. All I want is temp readings, so I maxed all the settings out so that I won't here them go off. It will remember those settings and now it is just like the 732 with better signal.  Dave


----------



## redheelerdog (Oct 24, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I have two 732's. The 5 year old white one, no issues. The 3 year old Black one will drop the signal once or twice in 10 hours, 25 feet from the transmitter. I don't worry because it will reconnect in 30-60 seconds by itself. I think the satellite scans the CIA uses to track my current NJ position is the cause, but I'm not the Paranoid type...JJ


I would not want to know what your smokin over there JJ if the CIA is on to you!

Once they gather enough intel with the satellite scans they will send the black helicopters... I'd be on the lookout if I were you.


----------



## amlong88 (Oct 24, 2015)

I purchased a 732 a few months ago and it has worked great. I'm able to be in the front yard with it and get a signal. When i purchased it the fellow at the bbq shop said that maverick had worked out the bugs of the 732 recently.


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 6, 2015)

As I read this thread I want to tell everybody this what I have been coming up against as I gather my equipment for my first smoker. Which thermometer to buy has been a real headache. What has been a great thermometer to one person has not been good for another. I have read reviews on many sites. I like to spend my money once. Even if it is a little more then I wanted. If it does not break and lasts I have saved.


----------



## smokin phil (Nov 7, 2015)

.


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks Smokin Phil for your input. I am going to purchase the 732. I think I was looking for "perfect" thermometer in the reviews. If you buy good product, take care of it, and read the direction the product you buy will last.


----------



## lonestarmedic (Nov 9, 2015)

I will also say the 732 is an excellent unit. My smoker can be about 200 feet from the receiver at times. There are 2 walls between. It will continue to

work well. I put the smoker under my carport area of the garage. Then go to bed and put the receiver on the nightstand. I am sure the 733 is the same RF

system with more settings. I am like many here, I want a chamber high and low, and a meat temperature. So the 732 is perfect.

I just purchased the igrill2 on the Amazon deal. Will be interesting to see if I keep it or send it back. I am sure it will not have the same reach as the Maverick.

I hope it does a good line of site from the smoker to the windowsill in the house. My reason for the igrill2 is the multiple probes. I often load the smoker up

with different meats or multiple briskets. And in the vertical smoker the temperatures do vary top to bottom.

JB


----------



## smokingjamaican (Nov 23, 2015)

The only issues I have is the probes keep going bad and at $19 each it has become an expensive unit to have . Other than that my range is really good..


----------



## dockman (Nov 23, 2015)

SmokingJamaican said:


> The only issues I have is the probes keep going bad and at $19 each it has become an expensive unit to have . Other than that my range is really good..



Same here! As far as signal no issues have been 300 plus away


----------



## cmayna (Nov 23, 2015)

I also have a couple well aged 732 units.  Once in awhile I might lose signal to the receiver when I'm out in the front yard, about 250' away but typically they are pretty reliable.


----------



## pellet (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm not real sure that the  signal will hold constant through a double pane window or patio door. I do lose the signal just 20 ft away but  the remote is usually sitting on an outside corner wall where the puter is! I put it on a stool right next to the window and have no problem. 
As for me, I just like the fact that I can come inside for a while when smoking!


----------



## wade (Dec 1, 2015)

I have 3 x 732s and a 733. The oldest 732 is about 4 years old and it still quite happily holds a signal over 60+ feet from the bottom of my garden through two sets of glass and into my living room.

I have had to replace a couple of probes over the years as water has got into the cable joint - but now the probes are available with waterproof seals which should stop that problem.


----------



## daricksta (Dec 1, 2015)

bdalemauger said:


> My maverick is about 3 yrs old and has never had a good range, anybody else have this problem? my remote is about 15ft  away and sitting in a window and still looses the signal every so often. New batteries, direct line of sight, I tried it all. Is the 733 much better?


I own the ET-733. It has a 300 ft. range. I can set up my smoker in front of my house or in the backyard and still monitor the temps from anywhere inside my home. In the 3+ years I've used it I've never had the receiver lose contact with the transmitter.


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Jan 29, 2016)

I just ordered the ET-732. It should be here Sunday and I can't wait to give it a go.


----------



## joe black (Jan 29, 2016)

I have had my 732 for abut 3 years and have really liked it, but about 6 months ago it stopped either transmitting or receiving. I was a little disappointed at first but I soon realized that I wasn't using the receiver that much anyway.  I just sit my main unit on the shelf and don't have any problems.  My back yard is very small and when I'm smoking, I usually sit fairly close to the smoker or just piddle around and am still passing by there every few minutes or so.  The only thing that I've done is buy a set of 6' probe cables.  I had a WSM and now I'm using a 24"x48" and my probe inlet is on one end, so I needed the extra length.  Maybe someday, I'll get the instructions out and try to figure out what's wrong with the remote unit.

Oh well, that's another day.   Joe


----------



## smoknjoe1 (Jan 31, 2016)

I have both the 732 and the Igrill2.  Both are great but neither has really great range.  My den is about 20 feet from my smoker but there is a thick brick wall between the smoker and the den.  Neither unit will go much further than the den.  In the kitchen (30 Feet est) the signal comes and goes.  This range is perfect for me.  I really like the Igrill2 for the software that runs on my Iphone.  I am no expert but I like to see the trends in the graph and I can use the timer built into the Iphone. It has a very loud alarm.  Both are good units. I would buy either unit again.   Just don't expect long range from either unit unless conditions are perfect.  I think my plasma TV is part of the problem at my house.  

Keep on cooking.


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Jan 31, 2016)

The 732 arrived today while I was doing a PP and so far, so good. I calibrated in some boiling collard's and they were both dead on. I'm looking forward to using this going forward.


----------



## joe black (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm really glad the 732 is working for you.  What kind of wood do you use for your collards and what was the finished IT?  LOL

Couldn't pass that one up.   :yahoo:


----------



## rich t (Feb 1, 2016)

I bought a new ET-732 and used it last week.  The remote will not stay synced up to the transmitter at a distance of over 6-8 feet.  I am deeply disappointed about that and I have already been in touch with Maverick about getting a warranty replacement.

Edit to add:  I bought it more for the dual probe function than the remote, but the remote did factor in to the purchase decision.


----------



## mike5051 (Feb 4, 2016)

I've only used the 733 and have never lost signal.  I did break one probe when i tugged on the cable to remove it from the meat.  I felt the cable pull but the metal probe didn't budge.  I am sure the thermocouple pulled free from the tip of the probe.  I ordered a new probe and don't pull on the cable to remove it from the meat any longer.  I'm very happy with the Maverick.

Mike


----------

